# Achensee Tirol



## Angler2004 (29. März 2005)

So, kennt den See einer? Wart ihr schon mal dort angeln? Ich freu mich schon auf den Sommer, dann werd ichs nochmal auf Hecht versuchenund hoffentlich meinen ersten Hecht dort erbauten. dann versuch ich mal mit Jerkbaits was ich dieses Jahr anfangen werde.


----------



## Angler2004 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

halllooooo!! hier kennt doch bestimmt jemand den achensee???


----------



## gismowolf (3. April 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

Hi!Tut mir leid,ich kenn ihn nur aus dem Geographieunterricht!!
Aber probiers doch mal und teile uns dann Deine Erfahrungen mit!!!!!!#6 #h


----------



## Angler2004 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

wenn ich ja welche hät!! 
ich weiß nur das der see unheimlich klar ist und das im sommer in der ganzen südspitze(seespitz) unheimlich viel kraut wächst. als ich nämlich mim boot raus fuhr konnte ich das kraut ca. 2m unter wasser sehene!
mehr weiß ich nicht, ich hät nur gerne mal ne tiefenkarte von dem see.


----------



## forellenfischer (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

hi komme aus tirol 
und habe schon des öfterens am achensee geangelt
meine erfolge waren aber sehr bescheiden
eher kleinere fische
hechte habe ich noch keine geangelt
es ist ein sehr tiefer see
darum auch schwer zu beangeln
wünsche dir petri 
gerhard


----------



## daunti (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

Hallo Leute!

Gibt`s schon Updates zum Achensee? Werds morgen auch mal dort versuchen und würde mich auf Tips und Hotspots freuen...

Vielen Dank schonmal und petri,
Thomas


----------



## daunti (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

Hallo!!

Hatte einen netten Tag am Achensee. Tolles Anglerwetter - wechsel zwischen Sonne und Regen im halb-stunden-takt. Ich war vor Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang am Wasser und habs mit allen möglichen Ködern abwechselnd auf Forelle, Barsch und Hecht an mir vielversprechenden Hotspots rund um den See versucht. Twister von 2cm bis 15cm, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, toter Barsch, Mais, Maden,....
Erfolgsbilanz: 1 Bachforelle ca 20cm, ca. 10 Barsche 10-15cm, 2 Döbel ca 25cm

Also leider kein Fisch zum Abendessen aber alles in allem ein schöner entspannender Tag. Was ich daraus gelern hab ist, dass ich nie wieder ohne Boot dort angeln werde. Ich bin sicher, dass das die Chancen auf Hecht und Seeforelle um ein vielfaches erhöht hätte.

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand von euch auch seine Erfahrungen am Achensee hier posten würde - ich glaube immer noch an "Geheimtips"


----------



## Angler2004 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

hi ich werde am samstag an den achensee fahren und dann ab motag bis freitag dort angeln. ma guckenb ob sich was größeres tut. ich werds auf jeden fall hier posten.


----------



## XP_!nside (31. August 2010)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

Und was gefangen?  

Ist es dort auch ohne Angelschein (Prüfung) möglich zu Fischen?

lg XP


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (8. September 2010)

*AW: Achensee Tirol*

Dort muss man ne Unterweisungsbestätigung ( angelschein ) haben und mitglied des Tiroler Fischereiverbands sein. Letzteres kostet 25€ im jahr


----------

